# Eee!!! So excited!! (7-17 Update!)



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

I ordered my double size Critter Nation this morning!!! By the end of the month I'll have a huge cage for my boys! I'm so excited!! ;D


Updated with pictures below!


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Eee!!! So excited!!*

Awesome! Look forward to see that big baby all decorated and rat filled!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Eee!!! So excited!!*

Maybe we can trace it and scoop it up along the way......
You will enjoy it definitely.


----------



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Eee!!! So excited!!*

I'll definately get pictures posted once I get it all decorated. I don't know how I'm going to fill it! The pics on here have so much stuff in them! But it should be fun though.  And I know my boys are going to love it.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Eee!!! So excited!!*

Congrats


----------



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

It got here yesterday!!!!  I LOVE it!!!!! Only thing I was disappointed about is the bottom pan for the top shelf is cracked in one spot, and on of the shelf liners is broken and th piece is totally missing. But aside from that it's perfect.

I'm not done decorating yet. I'll be adding more stuff in. But for now, it's good. 
Full cage.









Top (with Mushu and Pepsi. they are inside their hammock.).










Bottom (with Isaac, P.Y.T., Harry Potter, Heath, and Tiwi).


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks awesome!! ;D


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I love purple and green together! It always looks so lively.
Your cage looks great!


----------



## Miss Jenna (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome! Where did you order from?


----------



## musapan (Apr 4, 2009)

Such an amazing cage! Looks like so much fun for the ratties. ^_^


----------



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks!! ;D



Jenna said:


> Awesome! Where did you order from?


I ordered from here:
http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Rat-Cage/8515/3439/details.html

free shipping and from order date, to arrival date was only 8 days.


----------

